# Boilieroller selber bauen ??



## °^°anatol°^° (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine Frage hat jemand eine Anleitung wie man sich einen Boilieroller selber bauen kann ? villeicht aus kunst Stoff Rohren ? 

Ich wollte mir gleich zwei bauen! einmal für 10mm  und einmal für 18mm...

Kann mir jemand helfen Bitte ???? ambesten wäre eine Bildanleitung oder so weil in Google habe ich nichts gefunden 

Danke schonal


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Boilieroller selber bauen ??*

Also machbar ist es, aber der Aufwand steht in keinem Verhältnis zu dem Preis was die Dinger kosten. Wenns nicht grad so'n Mammutteil sein muss biste mit 10€ dabei. Dafür kannste keinen bauen.


----------



## bernd_95 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Boilieroller selber bauen ??*

ich und mein couseng haben uns auch einen gekauft is einfacher 
der aufwant sich einen selbst du bauen wäre fiel zu groß


----------



## rat330 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Boilieroller selber bauen ??*



bernd_95 schrieb:


> r
> der aufwant sich einen selbst zu bauen wäre fiel zu groß



Kanns nur bestätigen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Boilieroller selber bauen ??*



rat330 schrieb:


> Kanns nur bestätigen.


So ein Ding ist auf 30 Minuten gebaut wenn man langsam arbeitet.
2x Arbeitsplatte mit entsprechender Stärke
1x Forstnerbohrer im Durchmesser der Boilies
2x Aluschiene als Führung
2x irgendwelche Griffe mit denen man letztendlich rollt

Die beiden Arbeitsplatten mit Schraubzwingen aneinanderdrücken, den Forstnerbohrer da ansetzen wo die beiden Platten aneinanderliegen und einmal komplett durchbohren. Anschließend links und rechts die zwei Alu-Schienen ranschrauben, Griffe oben befestigen und fertig.

Wir haben vor Jahren mal einen Boilieroller für 85mm Wallerboilies gebaut.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Boilieroller selber bauen ??*

Wie lang is denn dein Forstnerbohrer? Oder ist dein Boilieroller so klein? Wenns wirklich Eigenbau sein muss klappt's auch mit der Oberfräse.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Boilieroller selber bauen ??*

Keine Ahnung wie lange der genau ist; ich schätz mal so 90-100cm. Wir haben uns den Boilieroller auch nur gebaut weil wir keine Boilies in dem Format bekommen haben. Für normale Größen gibt es ja einige günstige Roller, so dass sich ein Eigenbau nicht wirklich lohnt.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Boilieroller selber bauen ??*

Nen 100cm Forstnerbohrer? Sowas is mir noch nicht untergekommen. Und damit habt ihr gerade gebohrt, Respekt.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Boilieroller selber bauen ??*

Ich kann am Freitag nachmessen wie lange er genau ist, aber ich schätz ihn auf ~100cm. Halbwegs gerade bohren war auch kein Problem. Die Bohrmaschine lag in einem Doppel-T-Träger, die beiden Arbeitsplatten waren unterhalb festgezwingert und dann wurde lediglich die Bohrmaschine nachgeschoben. Forstnerbohrer gibts ja bis 120cm Länge.
Mit der Oberfräse und 'nem Hohlkehlfräser wärs aber einfacher gewesen, stimmt.


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Boilieroller selber bauen ??*

Könntest du dann villeicht auch ein Foto machen und es und zeigen ? :q:q wäre sehr nett

Danke:vik:


----------



## chxxstxxxx (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Boilieroller selber bauen ??*

Sicher doch. Evtl. auch schon eher, weil der einem guten Freund gehört und in seiner Garage rumliegt (wenn er die Mail noch abruft und mir ein Pic schickt. Ansonsten Freitag Nachmittag/Abend, da ich erst dann wieder daheim bin).


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Boilieroller selber bauen ??*

okay dankeschön#6#6


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Boilieroller selber bauen ??*

ich bins nochmal ^^

mir ist heute nacht die idee  gekommen einen boilieroller zu gießen aus blei( ist zwar ein bisschen schwer aber eine möglichkeit oder)? 

denkt ihr es könnte klappen wenn ich einen kasten in der größe des boilieroller baue dann kupferrohre aneinanderlege somit die form für die boilies mache und das alles dann mit flüssigem bleiausfülle

denkt ihr das hätte geklappt?

erst war eigendlich meine idee es aus gips zumachen aber dann dachte ich mir es wäre nicht so abriebsfest!
aber ich glaube mit blei könnte es klappen oder ?


----------



## Carras (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Boilieroller selber bauen ??*

mit blei?

ei Joooo,

kann vom Prinzip her gehen,..aber da brauchst Du einiges an Blei.

Mal abgesehen davon daß Blei sehr weich ist und sich dann stark abnutzt. Das Abgenutzte hast de dann gleich in den Boilies drin. Prima
Boilies mit Bleizusatz,...ein No Go.

Auf jeden Fall wirst Du so nie einen Pop Up herstellen 


Nach drei Jahren Boilies rollen, würde ich dann mal gerne Deine Oberarme sehen  Da kann man sich den Gang in die Muckibude sparen, hat auch was gell 


Ganz Ehrlich,...ersteigere Die nen gebrauchten auf ebay....kostet Dich wirklich nicht viel


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Boilieroller selber bauen ??*



Carras schrieb:


> mit blei?
> 
> ei Joooo,
> 
> ...




oke da hast du recht aber ich habe es mir irgend wie in den kopf gesetzt und jetzt will ich es irgend wie schaffen haha


----------



## chxxstxxxx (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Boilieroller selber bauen ??*

Nachtrag zum Forstnerbohrer: Das Teil ist ins. 112cm lang, aber ein Eigenbau: Der Bohrer wurde in eine vorne ausgefräste Stahlstange gesteckt und anschließend verschweißt. Über den Sinn des ganzen lässt sich garantiert streiten, aber er erfüllt seinen Zweck solange man kein Hartholz damit bearbeitet.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Boilieroller selber bauen ??*



°^°anatol°^° schrieb:


> oke da hast du recht aber ich habe es mir irgend wie in den kopf gesetzt und jetzt will ich es irgend wie schaffen haha



Na dann nimm doch ne Oberfräse, einfacher gehts nicht.


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Boilieroller selber bauen ??*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Na dann nimm doch ne , einfacher gehts nicht.




1. was ist eine Oberfräse

2. wir haben ja zuhause viel werkzeug aber so was haben wir nicht haha


----------



## chxxstxxxx (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Boilieroller selber bauen ??*

http://www.hobbywood.de/tipps+tricks/oberfraese.html
Alternativ dazu geh in die nächste Schreinerei und lass es dort machen. Kostet normalerweise aber auch mehr als ein gekaufter Boilieroller.


----------

